# Looking for Nascar HO



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I am looking for companies that deal with Current Nascar H.O. Slot cars 
I have some customers that want me to get Jeff Gordon and also Joey Lagano(SP?) #20 Home Depot
I know of Life Like but thats it so far 
Thanks


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Lifelike is all there is in NASCAR, and even then your choices ae limited. For the most part, Lifelike is releasing the same cars every year (#5, #24, #48, #88) with slightly different decos. The other manufacturers, Tyco/Mattel and Tomy, haven't released a current NASCAR in at least 10 years.

You can still easily get NOS older Lifelike NASCAR bodies and cars, like the Home Depot #20. 

Joe


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

The Trevco Xmas decorations make brilliant conversions for the longer chassis such as the MG17, and look much better than the LL cars.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Pattos makes the current #20 decals in 1/64th scale.

-Paul


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

these trevco decorations are looking good, is it possible to run the megaG chassis magnetless ? 


Are these decorations all with the same wheelbase ? 


thanks


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A word of caution regarding those Trevco ornaments. Some are only decorated on one side, and others are done on both sides. It's hard to tell when they're in the package.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

demether said:


> these trevco decorations are looking good, is it possible to run the megaG chassis magnetless ?
> 
> 
> Are these decorations all with the same wheelbase ?
> ...


I think JW makes weights for them now.

The Trevco ornaments have decos both sides from 2008 onwards. I keep hoping somebody will work out how to contact them and get the bodies on their own, or get them to do a deal with a slot manufacturer.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have several different chassis under the Trevco bodies.










The #20 has a Tyco HP-7, #18 has an AW Super III, the #24 has a Mattel ER Chassis (HPX2?) and the #88 has a long wheelbase SRT chassis under it.

-Paul


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

Jim's Custom Rod Shop has some NASCAR resin bodies if you're up for making them yourself. You might also be able to get Jim to finish them in the theme you're looking for.

http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id29.html

-Cory


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you for the link, I didn't know that link


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

pshoe64 said:


> I have several different chassis under the Trevco bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good work Paul. They all look good on the track although Home Depot is the best one shapewise and due to the transparent glass. Do Trevco not produce any other colour schemese with that shape and glass? Would love four for at home.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The cars with the clear glass was from 2-3 years ago. I think there was #20 Home Depot, #3 Goodwrench, #29 Pennzoil, #8 "Dale" (generic Budweiser scheme), #24 Dupont, #48 Lowe's and a Dodge Intrepid #9, I think. When they started making them look more like the COT design, the widows were molded solid. I missed picking up several of those versions, just couldn't find them. Lowe's was my main source (not a lot of options in my neck of the woods) and they only had sets of ornaments that included the car, but 3-4 other trinkets that ramped the price up. Hopefully if there are any released this year it will be back to just the cars.

-Paul


----------

